

 Rate my start up idea - whosKen
http://magoou.com/about/

======
phlux
How does it compare to the personal shopper / stylist of
<http://www.tobi.com/>

~~~
whosKen
i can't say that i am very familiar with tobi. but upon some inspection, i can
draw a few differences between us:

we are not presenting a catalogue but a magazine of web contents (text and
media) that are relevant to the users. furthermore, we are looking to avoid
competing with large fashion designers and retailers. instead, we hope to
promote local, hard to find boutiques to allow users to assemble their own
unique style.

thanks for the feedback!

